# [gelöst] packages.gentoo.org und Suche

## LinuxTom

Leider finde ich nichts weiter als diesen einen Hinweis, der mich (entweder wegen des Inhaltes oder wegen meines schlechten Englisch) nicht weiter bringt. Auch Google selbst nicht.

```
We're sorry...

... but your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now.

See Google Help for more information.
```

Egal ob ich mit UMTS oder WLAN (eigener Provider oder T-Online) ran gehe. Auch der Computer und das Betriebssystem ist egal. Wo liegt da der Fehler?Last edited by LinuxTom on Wed Jun 29, 2011 10:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

In dem von dir verlinkten Thread gehts auch zu nem Gentoo-Bugreport.

Lösung: Gibts keine (aus deiner Sicht), die Gentoo-Admins sollen die Google-API verwenden.

Wenn du Suchen willst, verwende z.B. http://www.znurt.org

Ist überhaupt ein schöner packages.gentoo.org-Ersatz.

----------

## LinuxTom

Danke. Die Erlösung.  :Smile: 

----------

